# Honda Civic Type-R (EP3) Supercharged!



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Honda Civic Type-R Supercharged

It was dropped off to me around 9am so i took a few pics quickly of how it was looking:














































The first thing to do was Snow foam:




























After this i went round the whole car with some G101 and a detailing brush, mainly the Indicators, grills, badges etc.










I then rinsed the whole car down, and cleaned the wheels using some AB Very Cherry and a few different brushes, i love the finish on these by the way, painted anthracite and then the faces diamond cut










Very Cherry sprayed on the wheel










Then agitated










Rinsed off



















I then also scrubbed the wheel arches with some G101 and a brush

The next stage was to wash the car using 2 x AB buckets & Grit guards with an Adams Polishes Wash Pad and Autosmart Autowash Shampoo.



















After i washed the whole car i rinsed off again with the Pressure washer and then clayed it using some CYC blue clay and Autosmart Reglaze as Clay lube.










Once the whole car had been clayed, i rinsed down and then sprayed it with some Meg's Last Touch before drying off with a couple of Blue drying towels.

I then taped it up ready for polishing and got a few pics of it i the sun and under the Brinkmann Torch to show the swirls and some of the scratches. I think the Honda paint is pretty easily scratched / swirled as an S2000 i did previously was very similar.





































I started out with my 3M Rotary using the 3M Extrafine Polish with a matching yellow pad and this was working nicely so i did the whole car panel at a time and refined with 3M Ultrafina with the Blue Pad.

I got a couple of nice 50/50 shots in the Sun which really show how bad it was and what an improvement the polishing was making...


















































































I then removed all the blue tape re-snowfoamed the car to get rid of all the polishing dust. I dried it all off once more with some Last Touch and a drying towel and then gave a quick wipedown with some Zaino Z6 spray before waxing with Poorboys Natty's Blue Paste wax.

While the Wax was left to cure i polished the exhaust with some Autosol, 00 Gauge wirewool and a MF Cloth. I also cleaned all the glass with some Autosmart 20/20 Critsal cleaner which i really find works well.










The tyres were dressed with Meg's Endurance Gel and the wheels also wiped down with some Zaino Z8.

Wax was all then buffed off and here are the results! Thanks for reading


----------



## sargent (Aug 25, 2009)

excellent job, superrrrb


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

great work!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lovely work!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

cracking that mate, but the orange peel in that is horrendous!

Daz.


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

Great work, looks like a lot of effort was put in there. Black always gives good results when the effort is put in. Looks amazing.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Razzzle said:


> cracking that mate, but the orange peel in that is horrendous!
> 
> Daz.


I'm getting a bit bored of hearing that after every pic i put up :lol:

Every car i've seen up close, and i mean CLOSE with a proper camera seems to have this problem, the only car i've detailed that doesn't seem to suffer from it is a Porsche...

Everything else i've done from a 535D, Audi A5, Renault Megane, Honda S2000, Civic, Corsa, Focus ST-3 have all had orange peel if you get close enough to see and have a good camera....

Unless you're going to wet sand the whole car it will be apparent on just about every car out there in my opinion, and to be honest i dont think anyone would really notice it in an everyday scenario - The main thing is the difference from the horrible swirls / faded paint to the nice shiny glossy looking paint (In my opinion of course)


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

That looks lovely now


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Unless you're going to wet sand the whole car it will be apparent on just about every car out there in my opinion, and to be honest i dont think anyone would really notice it in an everyday scenario - The main thing is the difference from the horrible swirls / faded paint to the nice shiny glossy looking paint (In my opinion of course

+1 and you achieved this with that ep3 good work lots much fresher


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Great turn around.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

great turnaround, those swirls were pretty bad. tidy car aswell.


----------



## josh263uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Stunning!!!! Prefer this to the newer shape Type R. 

Josh


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome job there... EP3s that are Supercharged are fairly mental beasts, only ever been in one, anything below 3rd gear was fairly pointless due to wheelspin. Any idea on the power figures for this one?


----------



## Figo1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Brilliant Finish and lovely car!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Where's the engine pics? Lovely job on the paint though.


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job, excellent turnaround!!


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Parlivus said:


> Awesome job there... EP3s that are Supercharged are fairly mental beasts, only ever been in one, anything below 3rd gear was fairly pointless due to wheelspin. Any idea on the power figures for this one?


It's 296bhp so pretty good!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

sargent said:


> excellent job, superrrrb


you took the words right out my mouth:thumb:


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

Brilliant job mate and what a turn around very nice motor.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice work


----------



## abdulumar (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice Work mate....


----------



## GrEyHoUnD (Oct 9, 2010)

absolutely brilliant work!! one of my all time favourite cars  and supercharged?????? nomnomnom


----------



## msportbuffer (Jun 28, 2010)

Excellent job - looks a million times better - trust the owner was suitably appreciative? :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

msportbuffer said:


> Excellent job - looks a million times better - trust the owner was suitably appreciative? :thumb:


Yeah he was pleased with it, and think it was a nice stage to get to as he's done loads to the car it's a good way to start to finish it off - It sounds awesome but would love to hear it at full chat, it must be mental!!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

nice work there mate, look so much better now. 
but wheres the engine bay pics????
wanna see tht charger


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

dazzyb said:


> nice work there mate, look so much better now.
> but wheres the engine bay pics????
> wanna see tht charger


Sorry, no pics of the Engine bay but i think Aram is on here now so he might put some pics up


----------



## BlakMagik (Feb 15, 2011)

hi guys! Im Aram by the way, and this is my civic that nick brought back to life! . Ill try and get a bay pic up when i get home, for those that were interested! Think nick already said, but the power is 296.8bhp / 198ftlb. Will be sticking round here to check out some more great detailing :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

BlakMagik said:


> hi guys! Im Aram by the way, and this is my civic that nick brought back to life! . Ill try and get a bay pic up when i get home, for those that were interested! Think nick already said, but the power is 296.8bhp / 198ftlb. Will be sticking round here to check out some more great detailing :thumb:


Very nice Honda mate! Love 'em! :driver:


----------



## BlakMagik (Feb 15, 2011)

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## BlakMagik (Feb 15, 2011)

heres a couple of bay pics guys


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## BlakMagik (Feb 15, 2011)

ta mate :thumb:


----------

